# Camping near York



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Evening all, Wife would like to visit York. Can anyone recommend any camping sites within easy reach of York. Preferably bus from outside site rather than take van,
Thankyou
Ian


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

Hi, Lord Collingwood (cc cl i believe will check), pub site in nice village 3m from York, Nether Poppleton, bus stop outside, bus every twenty minutes to York. Rob.


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi solentviews

If you are a member of the Caravan Club you will be hard pushed to find a better site, nearer to the centre of York, than Rowntree Park Caravan Club site - within walking distance of Clifford.s Tower - www.caravanclub.co.uk.

Regards, david


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=339

pete


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

Hi, sorry to my previous recommendation, its the Lord Nelson Inn, Nether Poppleton CC CL, not the Collingwood. Too much vino for dinner  Rob.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou for replies. Couldn't get on to Rowntree for the dates we wanted as fully booked. Also understand that many sites are having difficulty with flooding. Have booked up for Ripley Caravan Park Ripley from this Saturday so hope that fits th bill.
Ian


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We managed to get Rowntree the day before. Being a CC site the weekends tend to be bokc booked by members and then cancelled if the weather is not too favourable.

Give them a ring the day before or on the day, you could get lucky.


----------



## 95795 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi All

We're on Rowntree Park at the moment - through to Sunday. Site isn't very pretty but very good access to York centre. I think were within 10 minutes walk of the Jorvik Attraction and the city centre.

I also notice a lot of security at the site - no bad thing. All pitches are hardstanding. I'd suggest anyone coming has a good look at the directions as following the sites recommended route avoids the city centre, which can be a bit of a challenge I believe.

In summary a really nice site, friendly wardens and great access to a thriving city.

Neil


----------

